# Knitting Clubs on Amelia Island Florida



## hklontz (Sep 8, 2011)

I am moving to Amelia Island in April and wanted to know if there are any knitting clubs and/or yarn stores close by


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to Florida... There is Jacksonville FL yarn enthusiast ...We meet 2nd Sat of the month


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to Florida.


----------



## suttler (Mar 8, 2015)

Happy to have you join us in the Jacksonville area.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm wintering in the area and was looking for yarn shops. I was told there A Stitch in Time in Jacksonville, but they are closed on Monday which is my day off. There is a really nice yarn shop St Simon's Island in GA has a really nice shop. It's called the Stitchery I bought some yarn there when we here last spring.
Another one I've been to is further away from you. It's located in Gainesville. Was there before Christmas. It's located in a house. The whole 1st floor is full of yarn. They were very friendly there and had a huge selection. The name is Yarnworks.


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

There are 2 knitting groups in Fernandina Beach on Amelia Island. I only know much about the one I'm in. We meet each Wednesday at the library. There's 8 or 10 - we need more members. The other group meets on Wednesday at the health food store. Once a month I think. We're 'Amelia Knits' on Ravelry. Look us up!


BTW, no LYS. Only Joann's. Bring lots of yarn with you.


----------



## hklontz (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks. I will be moving to Amelia in late April and will join your group then.


----------



## JAXbe11e (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi, I have moved to Yulee. Are ya'll still meeting at library? Wednesday - what time? I would love to attend. Thank you.


----------

